

Why Retailers Ask for your ZIP Code - benackles
http://bucks.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/04/01/why-retailers-ask-for-your-zip-code/

======
atesti
I Germany there is a small island called "Helgoland". It has like 10
inhabitants and can only be accessed half a day (tide). BUT they have their
own zip code. I have this zip written down in by purse and in the case a
German retailer were to ask me for my zip I'd give that zip to them.

This prank is called "Ein Supermarkt für Helgoland": Trying to make them build
a supermarket on that island based on the supposedly demand that people from
Helgoland's zip code need one on their own.

------
chrisbennet
Some gas pumps ask for your zip also. Is it for security or marketing?

~~~
chiph
If you're using your credit card, then it's security.

A lot of credit card thieves will make a small purchase (say.. at a gas pump)
to see if the card is still active.

Doubtful that this practice protects against the card skimmers that get
installed inside the pump (which is why you should be buying gas with a credit
card and not a debit card -- you have better consumer protections against
fraud)

